# Browning Buckmark SS Camper



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Just got a new Buckmark last Friday and I've got about 500 rounds through it, with no problems at all. Was very good right out of the box and the sights only needed just a slight tweeking to fit my eye. I put about 200 yesterday and another 300 today and this gun is soooo much fun to shoot. I had the range basically to myself this morning so I did some playing.

A couple of clips from 25 feet









Several clips from 25 feet, I gusss I wasn't focused on a couple 









1 clip from 50 feet (not the big holes :mrgreen all in the ring









And just for fun, at all the way at the back of the range, at 50 yards









Not only is this thing cheap to shoot, it's really, really, fun. :smt068


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good shooting! Gotta love those BuckMark Campers. I've had a matte-finish one since just after they were released, and it gets a lot of use (and will get much more in the future, the way ammo prices are rising...).


----------



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Holster*

Hi,I just bought the same gun last week.I`m having trouble finding a shoulder holster for it,have you seen anything? Thanks


----------



## bonin21 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just bought the s.s. last month and I'm new at shooting handguns and put twenty in a very tight group at twenty yards. I love it. Milet red dot on top!

If I could put a pic on here with my phone! 

Remington target shoot tight! Groups.


----------

